# Breeders administering their own vaccinations?



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

We are currently looking at getting a new puppy and have talked to a few breeders via email. I found one that I had a good feeling about, and asked if she has the vet records on hand. She said she would provide all info regarding their visits, however she mentioned that she gives her puppies their vaccinations at her home..She said she gets the vaccines straight from her vet. I googled the vet and the animal hospital--it a legitimate site--however, how do you guys feel about breeders administering their own vaccinations? I suppose it would depend on their background and experience with it...just seemed a little odd to me. She said she would be more than happy to allow us to come to her house and meet the puppies and their parents, so she doesnt seem at all like a scammer. Just wanted some opinions on the vaccine part...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

a lot of people, not just breeders give their own vaccines


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

All of my dogs and cats have been Vacinated by me, or my mom. Except for Rabies/Distemper. My pets are all Very healthy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yep owners giving vaccines is nothing new.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh okay. Thanks guys


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

nothing new and is perfectly fine if done properly.

HOWEVER, take into account that if you bring your dog into a vet to finish off her/his puppy shots, the vet will NOT acknowledge self-administered shots and will re-vaccinate before continuing the series.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

tonisaysss said:


> HOWEVER, take into account that if you bring your dog into a vet to finish off her/his puppy shots, the vet will NOT acknowledge self-administered shots and will re-vaccinate before continuing the series.


Not always, depends on the vet. Mine is a farm vet and he knows very well that most people vaccinate litters themselves. He'll sell the vaccine to you if you want. So he does recognize self-given vaccines.

Although, in most states, self-given rabies vaccines are not legally recognized. In some states, it's illegal for non-vets to buy rabies vaccine. So don't mess around with that one. But the other vaccines are fine to give at hime, provided you get them from a reputable source.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

My breeder vaccinates her own dogs and puppies, and so do I - the only thing I go to the vet for is the one vaccination that the law *says* I have to use a vet for - rabies.




tonisaysss said:


> nothing new and is perfectly fine if done properly.
> 
> HOWEVER, take into account that if you bring your dog into a vet to finish off her/his puppy shots, the vet will NOT acknowledge self-administered shots and will re-vaccinate before continuing the series.


Not necessarily. My vet accepts the vaccs I administer myself, and he's never questioned the vaccinations that my breeder has given the dogs. If he threw a fit about it... I'd find a different vet.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> HOWEVER, take into account that if you bring your dog into a vet to finish off her/his puppy shots, the vet will NOT acknowledge self-administered shots and will re-vaccinate before continuing the series.


Vets that tell you that are ripping you off, to be frank. There's no 'legal requirement' or scientific reason to do that. My own vet doesn't demand such a thing, either.


----------



## KarenJG (Jan 31, 2010)

It's not unusual. Most reputable breeders don't make a ton of money selling their puppies when you back out the vetting and health/gene testing costs, so saving the price of an office visit on each one is a big incentive to learn how. I have three dogs, and get a discount when I get them all vacinated at once, but even so, the office visit charge for each dog adds up to more than the discount.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I vaccinate my own puppies. I buy top grade vaccines, pay for next day shipping, and I am careful to keep them properly refrigerated.

I save the sticker off of each vial and attach them to the puppy's record. This sticker has the vaccine, the maker, the lot number, expiration date, etc.

I have never had any issue with any puppy buyer's vet and my home administered vaccines. It would be prohibitively expensive for me to take a large litter of puppies in to my vet for routine vaccines when I can easily do them myself!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

As long as you have verifiable proof of the vaccinations then there shouldn't be an issue. I agree that if a vet doesn't recognize it then they are after money.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

It may depend on the Vet. My current Vet has a lot of dog show people that work for him so they don't blink an eye when it comes to breeder shots and the like. I worked for a Vet that also had a lot of breeder clients so it was not a big deal.
I also have been to a Vet that never sees show dogs so to them it was a bigger deal.


----------



## Christie1 (Jun 5, 2020)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I vaccinate my own puppies. I buy top grade vaccines, pay for next day shipping, and I am careful to keep them properly refrigerated.
> 
> I save the sticker off of each vial and attach them to the puppy's record. This sticker has the vaccine, the maker, the lot number, expiration date, etc.
> 
> I have never had any issue with any puppy buyer's vet and my home administered vaccines. It would be prohibitively expensive for me to take a large litter of puppies in to my vet for routine vaccines when I can easily do them myself!


Where do you buy your vaccines from?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

10-year-old thread and most participants are gone. Please start a nrw one.


----------

